# Grand River Walleye



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Anyone ever do any good in the spring for them? Curious to see if its worth trying to target them. I would rather not fish the Maumee and avoid the crowds. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

I hear they do get a very small run there but no way near the run they get at the Maumee. I was thinking of giving it a try myself just to see if it is worth while. I talked to a delivery guy that comes to our place and he says he does catch some there . He uses jig and minnow. He says it all depends on the water conditions . Some years he get them and some years he gets blanked....JIM


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Any word on this yet? Anyone get into any, by chance?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Im sure if You could catch them there people will flock to it.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

People can and do catch them there, especially in the lower stretches around Fairport and Painesville. Jig/twistertail/minnow combinations are the usual tackle. It's just not a real big or reliable run, I think. Grand River Tackle is probably the best source of info on the Grand run.


----------

